# My 922 does not reboot everyday?



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

I have noticed that my 922 does not always somtimes reboot at 3am. It sometimes will not show that it rebooted during a 24/48 hour period in the logs. I always turn off my 922 by 11pm/12am and I do not have any recordings schduled or conflicts during the 3am reboot window. Actually I do not have any morning timers.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

There may not be any updates on certain mornings. As long as the EPG is updating where you can view programming 7-9 days into the future, you are fine. Software updates don't occur all the time. If you have further questions, please let me know. Thanks.


----------

